# (Gelöst)Problem mit TS 3



## ricki_x (27. November 2014)

*(Gelöst)Problem mit TS 3*

Hallo,
ich weiß dass diese Frage schon x-mal gestellt wurde,aber keine der lösungen die ich gefunden ,habe konnte mir helfen.Und zwar ist das Problem ,dass ich bei TS3 auf keinen server connecten kann.Ich habe auch schon alles ausprobiert(neuinstallation von TS3,Firewall aus,Router neustart),ich habe windows 7 und benutze als Antiviren Programm Kaspersky  Internet Security.Ich habe auch in Arma 3 mit Battleye probleme(Battleye:client not responding).Ich vermute dass es probleme mit meiner IP gibt (der meines PCs).Mein PC ist über ein patchkabel zum router verbunden der übrigens ein Hitron CVE-30360 ist(nicht der beste).                Jede Antwort hilft.


----------



## danomat (29. November 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*

Ping mal die ip von einem server an (port weglassen)
Schau auch mal in die win firewall. Habs selbst schon erlebt das mir was geblockt wurde obwohl die noch nie an war


----------



## Laudian (29. November 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*

Das Problem wird wohl dadurch ausgelöst, dass du nur eine IPv6 Adresse hast. Du hast wahrscheinlich Internet über Kabel (KabelDeutschland, Unitymedia), oder ?

Ich kenne mich damit aber zu wenig aus, als dass ich einen Lösungsvorschlag parat hätte, da müssen welche ran, die sich mit Kabel auskennen 

Teamspeak ist leider eines der wenigen Programme, die IPv6 nicht unterstützen...


----------



## ricki_x (30. November 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*

Den server kann ich anpingen,die firewall hab ich auch deaktiviert ,was aber nichts gebracht hat.Ich habe eine ipv6 adresse,sehr wahrscheinlich dass,die die ganzen probleme verursacht.


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*



Laudian schrieb:


> Das Problem wird wohl dadurch ausgelöst, dass du nur eine IPv6 Adresse hast. Du hast wahrscheinlich Internet über Kabel (KabelDeutschland, Unitymedia), oder ?
> 
> Ich kenne mich damit aber zu wenig aus, als dass ich einen Lösungsvorschlag parat hätte, da müssen welche ran, die sich mit Kabel auskennen
> 
> Teamspeak ist leider eines der wenigen Programme, die IPv6 nicht unterstützen...



Daran liegt es glaube ich nicht. Ich habe auch einen KD-Anschluss mit DS Lite und kann mich problemlos auf verschiedene Teamspeak-Server verbinden und auch online zocken. Es funktioniert ja nicht ausschließlich nur noch IPv6 (sonst wäre man quasi offline, weil es kaum verbreitet ist), sondern IPv4 wird über KD getunnelt. Das funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme:



> Die KDG-Anschlüsse sind über Dual-Stack Lite (DS-Lite) angebunden, erläuterte der Anbieter gegenüber heise online. Bei diesem Verfahren besitzt der Internet-Anschluss nur eine global routbare IPv6-Adresse. Je nach Gerät verteilt KDG dabei entweder ein /64- oder /56-Präfix . Dual-Stack Lite setzt für IPv4-Verbindungen jedoch auf Carrier-Grade-NAT: Die Kundenrouter erhalten nur noch private IPv4-Adressen und transportieren ausgehende IPv4-Verbindungen über IPv6-Tunnel zu einem Carrier-Grade-NAT-Server beim Provider. Er kümmert sich um die Adressübersetzung zwischen privaten  und öffentlichen Adressen (Network Address Translation) und reicht die Pakete anschließend ins Internet weiter.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.heise.de/netze/meldung/Kabel-Deutschland-stellt-Internetzugaenge-auf-IPv6-um-2069367.html



Bei den anderen Kabelnetzbetreibern sollte es ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## D3LU (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*

Man könnte eventuell mal auf dieser Seite http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ schauen ob man eine IP4-Adresse hat.
Ich selbst kenne als WoW-Spieler, Gildenkollegen die Teamspeak nicht nutzen können, da Sie keine IP4 haben. Kabel-BW setzt meines Wissens nach in einigen Regionen bei neuen Anschlüssen bereits nur auf IP6 und macht das ganze NAT Zeugs was oben von *keinnick* zitiert wird standartmäßig nicht mehr. (Wohl im Zusammenhang mit IP4 Adressknappheit).
Man kann aber Anrufen und wohl unter Umständen dieses "Dual-Stack" bekommen, wenn man explizit danach fragt und der Gesprächspartner dort erkennt/erfährt, dass es doch benötigt wird, wie ich am Rande mitbekommen habe.

Aber entweder übersehe ich es oder der Internetprovider vom TE ist nicht genannt worden, somit kann man nur Vermutungen anstellen.


----------



## ricki_x (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*

Ich grad mal nen wlan stick benutzt und es funzt problemlos.Es kommen halt nur 50mbit an.Ich hab grad mal wieder mit patchkabel und die probleme sind wieder da.


----------



## shadie (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*



ricki_x schrieb:


> Ich grad mal nen wlan stick benutzt und es funzt problemlos.Es kommen halt nur 50mbit an.Ich hab grad mal wieder mit patchkabel und die probleme sind wieder da.


:-O

Das hatte ich ja noch nie erlebt, was läuftn da schief.

Mal ein anderes Patchkabel ausprobiert?


----------



## ricki_x (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*

Ich hab mal im router geguckt und (bild habe ich angehängt)steht so etwas wie ,dass ich mehrmals selbst im router angemeldet bin.Ich denke das sollte eigentlich nicht so sein.Aber ich hab ja keine Ahnung .


----------



## D3LU (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*

Hast du eine Möglichkeit in der Übersicht aufzuräumen?
Schmeiß mal wenn es geht die static Adressen raus. Da ist nur eine IP4-Adresse bei DHCP zu sehen versuche nur die da stehen zu haben. Vlt ist das doch ein problem was mit IP6 zu tun hat.


----------



## ricki_x (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*

Leider kenne ich keine möglichkeit die static ips rauszuwerfen.sorry.Ich glaube ich bezahl 3 euro mehr für die fritzbox.Meistens sitzt das Problem vor dem Bildschirm


----------



## ricki_x (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*

Leider geht es nicht. Oder ich hab keine ahnung.


----------



## ricki_x (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Problem mit TS 3*

Problem gelöst.Ich hab im lan treiber irgendwas aktiviert und dann ging es.


----------



## danomat (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: (Gelöst)Problem mit TS 3*

Und was genau? Ist für andere hilfreicher


----------



## Laudian (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: (Gelöst)Problem mit TS 3*

(Begründete) Vermutung: IPv4 wurde aktiviert


----------

